# How Long Does It Take To Get Prohormones Out Of Your System



## BabyArnold (Apr 25, 2002)

Anyone know how long I need to be off of Universal's Animal Stak before I can pass a test for Competition??


----------



## BabyArnold (Apr 26, 2002)

All natural Bodybuilding competitions are now banning prohormones for good. The only thing you can use now is protein and creatine..


----------

